# Queen cells in trap-out



## SueBeeTN (Mar 2, 2012)

Those are great pictures! They are beautiful queen cells, should produce some good stock!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

SueBeeTN said:


> Those are great pictures! They are beautiful queen cells, should produce some good stock!



Yes. I keep hearing that good nutrition is even more important than genetics. 

And thanks....  

.


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

great pics!


----------

